# Repairing and restoration of leather seats - DIY



## Hynde

*PART I*

Some companies make stunning work with leather products. In this guide I will show you how to repair your worn leather seats. In the first part I will repair a pair of BMW E36 M3 seats. Basic problems with cracks and worn surface. All the work is made with Furnitureclinic products. These products are so easy to use that even an idiot will success. That is why I am using these products…

OK! This was the starting point…

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1594.JPG/full

Very typical sight in many older cars.

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1597.JPG/full

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1598.JPG/full

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1601.JPG/full

First a proper wash. Good APC will do the trick. It does not have to be a dedicated cleaner in this point. In this case I used Bilt-Hamber Surfex HD 1:120, leather brush and cotton cloth for wiping. Last wipe with moist clean cloth.

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1603.JPG/full

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1604.JPG/full

Purity is very important in this process!!! Take care of it!

After the cleaning process begins the actual restoration. All leather seats are painted and that is also the main technique in this restoration. Process is very similar with car painting…

First you have to remove that old word surface. After that you sand the surface proper. Using Leather prep with cottonwool and 3M green sanding "disc".

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1607.JPG/full

Clean away all that loose residue with cotton cloth. Finally sand (P1200 sanding paper) those worst places to get a flat surface. This will give you a solid base for next step and you will achive even smoother finish.

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1608.JPG/full

Finally wipe surface with alcohol moist cotton cloth. This will take care of the remaining grease and oil. Ready for next step:

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1609.JPG/full

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1610.JPG/full

In this point you have to make a decision. Do you need to fill those bigger cracks and holes with filler… or will that new paint be enough… With first seat I will show basic restoration without fillers.

Next step is to apply paint with a piece of foam. Rub proper and make a circular motion to get that paint in every place where you want. The main purpose is to get paint in every crack and apply first layer of paint in to the seat. Apply several ( 2-4 ) thin layer when previous layer is dried. You can speed up the drying process with hot-air blower. Remember, you are not trying to get finished surface!!! Just apply paint everywhere! If you are changing the colour of the seats you will need more layers than 2 -4. In most restoration cases 1-3 layers will be just fine and in worst places little bit more.

Remember, that finishing layers will be applied with a spray gun.

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1613.JPG/full

Applied with foam.

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1614.JPG/full

Let seat dry 15 minutes before you start to spray. There will be a small spray gun including to purchased restoration kit. It will work just fine but it is quite a small spray gun for bigger projects.

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1623.JPG/full

You are a winner if you own a proper compressed air system! A good spray gun will make this work much faster and the finish is very nice and smooth… Paint is water based and ready to spray. So, no thinning is needed!!!

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1617.JPG/full

Several THIN layers of paint. Let paint dry before you spray a new layer. Use hot-air blower to make work faster. This paint is very easy to spray. Much more easier than for example car paint. If you manage to get runoff just wipe careful and spray again. Remember to dry layer before next spray and you will be just fine! I will not explain spraying technique but one advice. If the trigger is pushed, don't stop the spray gun!!! Feel free to spray!!!

…and here we go…

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1620.JPG/full

…and just like in car painting the last step is the lacquer layer… In this case it is a "finishing powder" that makes a solid surface and gives look that you want. Matt - satin - gloss.

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1622.JPG/full

…and ready to take some sun…

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1625.JPG/full

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1626.JPG/full

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1627.JPG/full

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1628.JPG/full

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1629.JPG/full

Good, long lasting restoration is based on combination of paint and finishing powder. Those are very flexible materials and the finish will be just like new leather. Soft and smooth. How long will it last? Well, it is very relative question and depends on maintenance and cleaning. Just as with the new seats. So, I will say that least as long as your original has lasted…

Ok, back to that another seat. In this case I was using those fillers to make a good correction. This was the starting point.

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1630.JPG/full

Basic places that needs restoration. Cracks and holes…

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1631.JPG/full

In this point I have done exactly the same as in first case. Cleaning, removing old layer, sanding and alcohol wipe down. And now I wanted to use those fillers to demonstrate the use of materials. Actually this seat is not in so bad condition that it needs heavy correction. However..

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1634.JPG/full

Leather binder is a exelent stuff. Use it to strengthen the worn paint. It works like flexible glue and makes a worn surface solid again. Even bigger cracks will stay closed and finishing paint layer will not crack again. Apply with foam as much you need. Usually 3 -4 layers and dry with hot-air blower between the layers.

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1635.JPG/full

You can spray straight on Leather binder. Just sand a little bit with P1200 sanding paper. I wanted to fill those holes so I used Flexifill as a filler. Very flexible and fills easily those holes and cracks. Again, several thin layers and dry before new one. Apply so many layers that you are satisfied. In this case I applied 3 -4 layers. After last layer apply one more layer of Leather Binder to seal surface.

Hard solid palette knife is a good for applying flat layers.

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1636.JPG/full

Again after the last layer a little bit of P1200 sanding paper…

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1637.JPG/full

Almost invisible stuff but there it is…

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1638.JPG/full

…and here we are again in the point where we start to paint with foam… As I said paint is water based and very safe to use. However use gloves to avoid putting any grease or dirt in to the surface. If you touch surface with bare hands use an alcohol wipe down before painting.

It takes a day before the seats are cured and ready to use. However let them dry a week if possible. Seats will be fully cured and you can put a layer of leather protection cream. Think twice what kind of a protection you will use in your seats… I use this.

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****+penkit/IMG_2722.JPG/full

Well… only one thing left… Put seats in to the car and ENJOY!!!!!

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****+penkit/IMG_2720.JPG/full

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****+penkit/IMG_2716.JPG/full

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****+penkit/IMG_2714.JPG/full

In this restoration I used this kit:

http://furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Colourant_Kit.php#prices

Leather Colourant Kit - Medium - 55 £ (Cheap as h…)

More nice works will be here:

http://furnitureclinic.co.uk/Galler...&proj_damage_type=0&searchtext=&submit=Search

Leather restoration is not a magic science. It does not make any difference who is doing this. Methods are basicly almost same...

I hope you understod my written english...:lol:

- Henri -

(first in our finnish site http://www.pesukinnas.com/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=810&sid=8115512a5538e8b6e86dba3feff80b61 )


----------



## The_Bouncer

Brilliant post - very informative and well written - the results are fantastic :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Wow, cracking job mate they look as good as new now.


----------



## Furniture Clinic

Great job Henri, thanks for the post and keep up the good work!

Adam


----------



## Swell.gr

Great Job and great post :thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Great work :thumb: Id be keen to see how they cope with getting in and out of the seat over time but cant fault the finish.


----------



## badman1972

WOW absolutely stunning :doublesho


----------



## Hynde

Thanks a lot!!! Hope this guide will help you...

In *PART II*

- color change
- repairing holes and ruptures

Stay tuned...

- Henri -


----------



## Junkman2008

Wow, those turned out really nice! Question... do you have a finished close up of this area? I'd like to see how well the cracks were filled:

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1636.JPG/full

I recoved my seats because they were ripped. Ain't no fixing ripped.


----------



## Hynde

^I will take a look about those pictures in the weekend.

You should be able to correct very bad cracks. Just use those fillers properly.

- Henri -


----------



## gregb

Junkman2008 said:


> Wow, those turned out really nice! Question... do you have a finished close up of this area? I'd like to see how well the cracks were filled:
> 
> http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****%20penkit/IMG_1636.JPG/full
> 
> I recoved my seats because they were ripped. Ain't no fixing ripped.


Actually you can fix rips with the ltt filter, I had a 3 inch tear on my back seat and repaired with the ltt filler and kit and it still looking great after two years, admittedly back seat doesn get much use but the filler is very flexible.


----------



## Spirit Detailing

That's a good restoration. Was that M3 between 1995 and 1998? I've had so many sets in for restoration that looked like that....!! Well done!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Thanks for the post, I have a bolster to do on a Merc. Feel pretty confident now.


----------



## The Cueball

PaulN said:


> Great work :thumb: Id be keen to see how they cope with getting in and out of the seat over time but cant fault the finish.


same kit as I used for the Jeep, and nearly a year later they still look brand new...

@OP, nice job, seats look much better...

:thumb:


----------



## Hynde

Spirit Detailing said:


> That's a good restoration. Was that M3 between 1995 and 1998? I've had so many sets in for restoration that looked like that....!! Well done!


I don't remember. -94 or -95.

Sorry Junkman, I have totally forgotten that picture...

I will take care of that later...


----------



## Hynde

The Cueball said:


> same kit as I used for the Jeep, and nearly a year later they still look brand new...
> 
> @OP, nice job, seats look much better...
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks guys!!!

Yes, this is not a temporary fix. These will last if you take care of your seats. Just like with new ones...:thumb:


----------



## Jordan

Stunning work, i want a set of vaders for mine!


----------



## Buffman

Is this stuff available in Australia? I am VERY keen to get my hands on some!


----------



## Crash

very impressive, results are really good :thumb:


----------



## Khanage

Great write-up. I'm looking for something similar. My leg bolster has sagged a bit from over use and climbing in and out. Can it be re-"pumped" up or would it involve taking the seat apart and new foam under the leather?


----------



## happmadison1978

Lovely job and great vaders!!


----------



## iceman1

Great job !!!


----------



## Luke M

Random daily thread bump.


----------



## Dblebill

Great job and thanks for posting Henri


----------



## floopsy

great info thanks!


----------



## mb1

do you use wat or dry paper


----------

